# Currículum, Curriculum o Currículo ?



## Eva Maria

Estoy confusa respecto a esta palabra. Me la he encontrado escrita de 3 maneras:

- Currículum

- Curriculum (sin acento, a la latina)

- Currículo

¿Alguien sabe cúal es la forma correcta en castellano?

EM


----------



## Betildus

Hola Eva María:
La correcta es *Currículo *en castellano.

Saludos


----------



## aceituna

Del DPD:
*currículum vítae*. *1.* Loc. lat. que significa literalmente ‘carrera de la vida’. Se usa como locución nominal masculina para designar la relación de los datos personales, formación académica, actividad laboral y méritos de una persona: _«Me pidieron que mandara el famoso currículum vítae_ _con todo detalle»_ (Salinas _Carta_ [Esp. 1948]). La pronunciación corriente del segundo elemento es [bíte], en la que el diptongo latino _ae_ se pronuncia como _e,_ rasgo típico del latín vulgar; pero también se pronuncia [bítae], como corresponde a la pronunciación del latín clásico. Ambas son válidas. En cambio, no es admisible la pronunciación [bitáe]. A menudo se emplea prescindiendo del segundo elemento: _«En un párrafo de su currículum consta su licenciatura en Económicas»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 22.3.94); pero, en ese caso, es preferible emplear la voz adaptada _currículo_ (→ 2). Esta locución es invariable en plural (→ plural, 1k): _los currículum vítae_. No debe usarse el plural latino _currícula_. Tampoco es aceptable el empleo de _currícula_ como sustantivo femenino con el sentido de ‘plan de estudios’: _«Tiene acceso a un banco de información de todas las universidades, las carreras que imparten y la currícula de cada una de ellas»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 5.9.96); para ello ha de usarse la voz _currículo._
*2.* El primer elemento de esta locución se ha hispanizado en la forma _currículo,_ con un plural regular _currículos _(→ plural, 1k). Esta voz se usa con los significados de ‘currículum vítae’: _«Infoempleo analiza el currículo facilitado por los aspirantes»_ (_País _[Esp.] 29.4.97); ‘historial profesional’: _«Tiene un largo y brillante currículo en el campo de la docencia»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 2.12.95); y ‘plan de estudios’: _«El planteamiento de Caplan se incorporó al currículo escolar de 300 escuelas»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 15.9.96).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## bb008

Hola:

En español es currículo.

Aunque a mí me gusta usar Currículum Vitae o sino Síntesis Curricular o Resumen Curricular.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eva María,

en todos mis escritos y cuando hablo opto por la forma castellanizada de Currículo. ¿Cuestión de gustos?


----------



## Eva Maria

Betildus, Aceituna y BB + MontseTPS,

Gracias por vuestra confirmación! Sospechaba que tenía que ser currículo.

Es que estoy corrigiendo la traducción de otra persona y no quería cagarla ... ejem... equivocarme tachándole algo que estuviera bien!

EM


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Yo siempre uso currículum vitae y su forma abreviada (en realidad la que más uso): _currículum_. Aunque reconozco la facilidad de uso de _CV _cuando escribo de manera informal.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo uso currículo, pero el título de mi currículo es Curriculum Vitae. Interesante eso de que se pronuncia no sólo bíte, y que lo más correcto es bítae.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros usamos mayormente "currículum vitae", aunque hace algunos años se empezó a popularizar el término "hoja de vida", como sinónimo, pero utilizado para puestos de niveles bajos o medios en la escala jerárquica. Para las posiciones gerenciales, es "currículum vitae" el término exclusivo.


----------



## bb008

Ayutuxte said:


> Nosotros usamos mayormente "currículum vitae", aunque hace algunos años se empezó a popularizar el término "hoja de vida", como sinónimo, pero utilizado para puestos de niveles bajos o medios en la escala jerárquica. Para las posiciones gerenciales, es "currículum vitae" el término exclusivo.


 
Pero fijate, que no me parece tachar el termino "Hoja de Vida" para la personas de bajo nivel o medio, de igual manera viene siendo un CV, Currículo, Currículum Vitae, Síntesis Curricular o Resumen Currícular.

He escuchado "Hoja de Vida" en todas las escalas jerárquicas, sean bajos, medios o altas posiciones profesionales.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como dice Ayutuxte, eso sucede en El Salvador. En Venezuela al parecer es diferente.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Bb008:

Ya el amigo ToñoTorreón te explicó que esa diferencia entre Hoja de Vida y Currículum Vitae es la que se dá entre nosotros. No me preguntés la causa porque no sabría decírtela.

Realmente, dicho término (hoja de vida) empezó a ponerse de moda en el ambiente laboral hace apenas algunos años y aunque suene un tanto discriminativo, curiosamente la gente no lo percibe así.

Por ejemplo, si una empresa solicita una secretaria o un auxiliar contable, dice "...traer o presentar hoja de vida..", en cambio si lo que están solicitando es un gerente financiero, gerente general, contralor, etc., exclusivamente dicen "currículum vitae". 

A lo mejor piensan que una síntesis curricular de una secretaria o contador no amerite plasmarse bajo un título tan formal como "currículum vitae".

Saludos,


----------



## mjmuak

No tenía ni idea de que se decía "bít(a)e", qué incultura por favor!! 
toda la vida he oído "curriculum bitáe" y para el prural los profesores me decían "currículos" (nunca "curricúlos", jeje), ?a vosotros os es familiar oir "bítae"?????


----------



## bb008

Ayutuxte said:


> Hola Bb008:
> 
> Ya el amigo ToñoTorreón te explicó que esa diferencia entre Hoja de Vida y Currículum Vitae es la que se dá entre nosotros. No me preguntés la causa porque no sabría decírtela.
> 
> Realmente, dicho término (hoja de vida) empezó a ponerse de moda en el ambiente laboral hace apenas algunos años y aunque suene un tanto discriminativo, curiosamente la gente no lo percibe así.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si una empresa solicita una secretaria o un auxiliar contable, dice "...traer o presentar hoja de vida..", en cambio si lo que están solicitando es un gerente financiero, gerente general, contralor, etc., exclusivamente dicen "currículum vitae".
> 
> A lo mejor piensan que una síntesis curricular de una secretaria o contador no amerite plasmarse bajo un título tan formal como "currículum vitae".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Conchále, suena discriminatorio de verdad. En Venezuela mayormente cuando solicitan "una hoja de vida", dice favor traer "currículum vitae" a cualquier persona. Pudiese darse el caso y de eso no tengo constancia, que si buscan un personal para mantenimiento (personal de limpieza) por ejemplo, coloquen "hoja de vida", en el caso de aquellas que no pudiesen entender la palabra como tal, pero creo que eso no se da.

Bueno, de todas maneras gracias por la aclaratoria.


----------



## JABON

bb008 said:


> Conchále, suena discriminatorio de verdad. En Venezuela mayormente cuando solicitan "una hoja de vida", dice favor traer "currículum vitae" a cualquier persona. Pudiese darse el caso y de eso no tengo constancia, que si buscan un personal para mantenimiento (personal de limpieza) por ejemplo, coloquen "hoja de vida", en el caso de aquellas que no pudiesen entender la palabra como tal, pero creo que eso no se da.
> 
> Bueno, de todas maneras gracias por la aclaratoria.



 Hola a todos:

  Talvez debería tomarse en cuenta que según cifras estadísticas recientes indican que el 17% de los salvadoreños son analfabetos, en donde el promedio de escolaridad nacional es 5 grado y sólo el 1% de los casi siete millones de salvadoreños llega a la universidad.

Entonces no se vería como una forma de exclusión, al contrario, discriminación sería utilizar palabras para que las entiendan sólo los privilegiados.

  El hilo de este foro está demostrando las dudas que suscita esta palabra, aquí donde hay filólogos, lingüistas, traductores, investigadores, especialistas de la palabra y demás gente que como yo somos compulsivos con el conocimiento, con la ansiedad de saber, de conocer, con el prurito de la suspicacia que nos lleva a mantenernos inmersos en estos detalles.

  Reflexionando en voz alta, a lo mejor esta forma es una amplia facilitación para que sea comprendida por la gran mayoría. 

  Saludos


----------



## ieracub

Hola, mjmuak:





mjmuak said:


> No tenía ni idea de que se decía "bít(a)e", qué incultura por favor!!
> toda la vida he oído "curriculum bitáe" y para el prural los profesores me decían "currículos" (nunca "curricúlos", jeje), ?a vosotros os es familiar oir "bítae"?????


Yo también puse esa cara -la de asombro, no la de vergüenza- cuando me enteré de que ""[DPD]

_Currículum vitáe _se dice por estos lados (más comúnmente _currículum_ a secas) y _currículum_ se mantien invariable en el plural. 

Como está asentado en mi entorno y soy "sequista": Respecto de "la validez de un diccionario o de una gramática [...] _Se puede buscar en ellas orientación, no preceptos._[Manuel Seco] me voy a permitir decirlo como siempre lo he dicho hasta que se asiente otra forma. Quizá escriba _currículum v*í*tae._

*¿Cómo lo dice el resto?*

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

JABON said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Talvez debería tomarse en cuenta que según cifras estadísticas recientes indican que el 17% de los salvadoreños son analfabetos, en donde el promedio de escolaridad nacional es 5 grado y sólo el 1% de los casi siete millones de salvadoreños llega a la universidad.
> 
> Entonces no se vería como una forma de exclusión, al contrario, discriminación sería utilizar palabras para que las entiendan sólo los privilegiados.
> 
> El hilo de este foro está demostrando las dudas que suscita esta palabra, aquí donde hay filólogos, lingüistas, traductores, investigadores, especialistas de la palabra y demás gente que como yo somos compulsivos con el conocimiento, con la ansiedad de saber, de conocer, con el prurito de la suspicacia que nos lleva a mantenernos inmersos en estos detalles.
> 
> Reflexionando en voz alta, a lo mejor esta forma es una amplia facilitación para que sea comprendida por la gran mayoría.
> 
> Saludos


 

Por eso digo, es mejor algo más sencillo "Hoja de Vida" es ideal. Aunque como dije anteriormente me gusta más resumen curricular o síntesis curricular, en mi caso, pero que tal, deberíamos hacer la prueba con "Hoja de Vida", entendida pienso yo, para todo el mundo.


----------



## lamartus

mjmuak said:


> ?a vosotros os es familiar oir "bítae"?????



Sí, es como yo lo digo aunque a veces también digo y oigo /bite/ que creo que sería su pronunciación correcta en latín (pero vaya una a saber con lo que ha llovido desde la última declinación que hice...)

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mjmuak

Lo mismo digo una tontería muy grande (vengo de juerga y está todo cerrrado, y lo primero que hago al llegar a casa es ver si tengo noticias vuestras...) pero la pronunciación latina sería "u-í-ta-e", ?no?? Nunca había visto "vítae" con tilde en la "i", qué inculta soy, madre mía... pero vamos, si un día digo a cualquiera de las personas que conozco que estoy redactando mi "currículum bíte" como mínimo me escupen en un ojo por pedante...


----------



## JABON

mjmuak said:


> Lo mismo digo una tontería muy grande (vengo de juerga y está todo cerrrado, y lo primero que hago al llegar a casa es ver si tengo noticias vuestras...) pero la pronunciación latina sería "u-í-ta-e", ?no?? Nunca había visto "vítae" con tilde en la "i", qué inculta soy, madre mía... pero vamos, si un día digo a cualquiera de las personas que conozco que estoy redactando mi "currículum bíte" como mínimo me escupen en un ojo por pedante...



Hola a todos:

He consultado a alguien que estudió latín y dice que vitæ  se pronuncia *ví*te.

Saludos


----------



## chics

A mí _currículo_ no me gusta demasiado... a parte de que suena como a _culo currante_ (o _caraculo_, pero eso ya es otra cosa), nadie lo utiliza en mi entorno. Lo usual es *currículum* hablando, o a veces *"ceuve"*; por escrito _*curriculum vitae*_, *currículum* o *CV*, de pendiendo del nivel de formalidad. Luego hay las variantes, tipo _trayectoria curricular_ y toda la pesca.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> A mí _currículo_ no me gusta demasiado... a parte de que suena como a _culo currante_ (o _caraculo_, pero eso ya es otra cosa), nadie lo utiliza en mi entorno. Lo usual es *currículum* hablando, o a veces *"ceuve"*; por escrito _*curriculum vitae*_, *currículum* o *CV*, de pendiendo del nivel de formalidad. Luego hay las variantes, tipo _trayectoria curricular_ y toda la pesca.


 
Pues a mí ni se me había pasado por la cabeza semejante cosa , amiga Chics: ya lo dije, siempre dije *currículo*. A ver si a partir de ahora lo sigo diciendo, porque ahora por tu culpa me lo voy a pensar dos veces...


----------



## mjmuak

JABON said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> He consultado a alguien que estudió latín y dice que vitæ se pronuncia *ví*te.
> 
> Saludos


 
Yo estudié latín dos años en bachillerato y me quedan ya muy lejanos, pero creo recordar que la "v" era una "u" y por tanto se pronunciaba como tal, así que quedaría como "uítae" (o "uitáe", que es lo que yo creía); lógicamente en algún momento se dejó de pronunciar "u" y en otro momento se dejó de pronunciar esa "a". Hoy ya nos hemos quedado con "bit(a)e", pero tendríamos en un principio varias posibilidades, ?no?


----------



## Eva Maria

chics said:
			
		

> A mí _currículo_ no me gusta demasiado... a parte de que suena como a _culo currante_ (o _caraculo_, pero eso ya es otra cosa), nadie lo utiliza en mi entorno. Lo usual es *currículum* hablando, o a veces *"ceuve"*; por escrito _*curriculum vitae*_, *currículum* o *CV*, de pendiendo del nivel de formalidad. Luego hay las variantes, tipo _trayectoria curricular_ y toda la pesca.


 



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues a mí ni se me había pasado por la cabeza semejante cosa , amiga Chics: ya lo dije, siempre dije *currículo*. A ver si a partir de ahora lo sigo diciendo, porque ahora por tu culpa me lo voy a pensar dos veces...


 
Chics, chica!!!!

Oh, no! Es verdad!!!!! Ahora cuando digamos "currículo" pensaremos automáticamente en un "curro culo"/"currante culo"! Aaaaarghhhhhh!

EM



			
				mjmuak said:
			
		

> Yo estudié latín dos años en bachillerato y me quedan ya muy lejanos, pero creo recordar que la "v" era una "u" y por tanto se pronunciaba como tal, así que quedaría como "uítae" (o "uitáe", que es lo que yo creía); lógicamente en algún momento se dejó de pronunciar "u" y en otro momento se dejó de pronunciar esa "a". Hoy ya nos hemos quedado con "bit(a)e", pero tendríamos en un principio varias posibilidades, ?no?


 
Bat(h)woman MJ,

Pues yo he oído a gente decir "currículum vité" (con acento en la "e") y no "víte" o "vítae", como debería decirse.

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eva Maria said:


> Pues yo he oído a gente decir "currículum vité" (con acento en la "e") y no "víte" o "vítae", como debería decirse.


 
¿A la francesa? ¡No me lo puedo creer! ¡Es muy fuerte!


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿A la francesa? ¡No me lo puedo creer! ¡Es muy fuerte!


 
Pues sí! Cómo lo oyes! Incluso lo he visto escrito "currículum vité"!

Supongo que debe ser gente particularmente cursi. O bien un tanto afrancesada.

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eva Maria said:


> Pues sí! Cómo lo oyes! Incluso lo he visto escrito "currículum vité"!
> 
> Supongo que debe ser gente particularmente cursi. O bien un tanto afrancesada.
> 
> EM


 
O inculta, si se me permite...


----------



## Jenesaisrien

mjmuak said:


> Yo estudié latín dos años en bachillerato y me quedan ya muy lejanos, pero creo recordar que la "v" era una "u" y por tanto se pronunciaba como tal, así que quedaría como "uítae" (o "uitáe", que es lo que yo creía); lógicamente en algún momento se dejó de pronunciar "u" y en otro momento se dejó de pronunciar esa "a". Hoy ya nos hemos quedado con "bit(a)e", pero tendríamos en un principio varias posibilidades, ?no?



Estoy de acuerdo con mjmuak (y para variar, no tanto con el DPD) . En realidad no existe una "pronunciación correcta" del latín, fundamentalmente porque es una lengua que se habló durante muchos siglos en diferentes lugares, con lo cual obviamente experimentó grandes transformaciones. Sería ilógico pensar que a lo largo de tantos siglos en tantas regiones diversas  se pudo haber  pronunciado de una sola manera. Además nadie ha escuchado a un latino hablar, por lo tanto lo que se hizo fue establecer un patrón convencional basado en estudios filológicos que permitieron reconstruir cómo se cree que pudo haber sido la pronunciación del llamado "latín clásico" de la Edad de Oro, es decir, siglos I AC-I DC, la época de Cicerón, Virgilio, Ovidio, Horacio, Catulo, etc, y establecer eso como standard académico.  Pero la certeza absoluta nunca la tendremos, ( a no ser que alguien invente la máquina del tiempo) y ni remotamente podemos pensar que fue la única forma de pronunciarlo.  Hoy en día, básicamente hay dos grandes formas convencionales de pronunciar: la versión clásica reconstruida que vengo de mencionar, y el latín eclesiástico. En latín clásico la v se pronuncia como u, para los antiguos prácticamente sonaban igual. La v es originalmente una deformación de la Y (la ypsilon griega, pronunciada como una ü) El sonido de la v tal como la conocemos hoy es medieval y fue recogido por el latín eclesiástico. 
Con respecto al diptongo _ae_, lo mismo, en el latín clásico  supuestamente se pronunciaba  _ai_ o _ae  _y en algún momento se transformó en una _e_  larga. Con lo cual puede ser uItae, uItai según el latín clásico;  bIte según el eclesiástico, también puede ser  uIte: ninguna de estas formas es incorrecta o menos correcta. 
Como si esto fuera poco, la pronunciación clásica recién comenzó a ser reconstruida a fines del siglo XIX, con lo cual hasta entonces en cada país se pronunciaba de acuerdo al idioma local. Entonces conviven también la pronunciación a la española, a la alemana, a la francesa, a la inglesa. 
Hoy en día, hasta donde yo sé, se tiende a  utilizar el latín clásico, pero esto no excluye a las demás. 
Lo que sí es incorrecto es acentuar la última sílaba, por ej uitAe en vez de uItae: la razón es que en latín no hay palabras agudas, por lo tanto el nominativo es uIta, que hace genitivo singular en uItae. 
Pero en serio, para el  estudiante promedio de griego o latín el tema de la pronunciación, por los motivos que comenté, suele ser bastante secundario. A no ser que uno se dedique especialmente a eso, la pronunciación figura última en una larga lista de dificultades. 

Bueno, me fui un poco por las ramas...Entre las opciones propuestas currículo me suena mal por lo que decía chips. Y su plural peor aún. 
Prefiero curriculum vitae sin tilde,  suena rarísimo  una palabra latina con tilde.  Sinceramente prefiero seguir usando esta forma aunque el DPD lo ponga con tilde. Pero bueno, aquí es cuestión de gustos, supongo.

Un saludo


----------



## mjmuak

Justo lo que yo quería decir... !Gracias por la aclaración, Jenesaisrien!! (o Jesaistout!)


----------



## ieracub

Muy buena tu explicación, Jenesaisrien. En el latín, como en toda lengua natural habida y por haber, se dieron toda clase de variedades diacrónicas, diatópicas, diafásicas y diastráticas. No iba a ser la excepción a la regla.

En todo caso, la pronunciación original, incluso de haber habido sólo una posible, tiene escaso valor argumental para decidir la forma "correcta" en el español actual. Vale lo que se impone.

Y no hay que ir tan lejos para darse cuenta de esto último: En América se impuso /_vidéo_/, a pesar de su origen contemporáneo inglés /_vídeo_/.

_/Currículum vitáe/, _para mí 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Ya había habido un hilo de estos.

En México cualquier palabra terminada en culo suena a "culo" que es mala palabra y entonces obviamente la mayoría preferimos decir. Currículum.

La RAE recomienda que se utilice currículo, pero afirma que no es censurable el uso del latín currículum; sin embargo sí específica que *no se debe* utilizar el plural *currícula*, sino *los* *currículum*. También marca como la única correcta pronunciación de vitae >>> _*bíte*_.

Saludos.


----------



## Isiltasuna

Yo siempre he usado la forma latina, Currículum Viate, es que como le pasa a mirx, a mí currículo me suena fatal.  Acostumbro a usar la forma latinizada o CV, otra cosa sea que diga la línea curricular etc.
De hecho por mi zona, en el entorno laboral se acostumbra a decir el "currículum" y no el currículo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, y ¿cómo dicen el plural? Porque por acá sí son currículos o currículums.


----------



## Isiltasuna

yo uso los currículum.
de hecho la RAE es la forma que considera correcta.


----------



## The Ninja

Espero que me disculpéis por revivir el hilo.

Las tres formas son correctas, pero a la hora de escribir hay que tener en cuenta si lo haces fiel a la locución latina o no.

Sería así:

*Currículum Vítae* -> Con tildes de acuerdo a la pronunciación, en ambas i latinas.

*Curriculum Vitae* -> Dejando la locución literal latina, sin tildes.

*Currículo* -> Como término derivado.

En latín no hay palabras agudas ni sobreesdrújulas, y el conjunto *ae* se pronuncia en un golpe de voz -no como *e*, ese latín es el enseñado tradicionalmente por los curas en sus recitales de los pasajes bíblicos, nada que ver con el latín académico de los profesores-. Lo que pasa es que al no ponérsele tilde en la locución, se lee como "vitáe", es común, costumbre del español, además de la costumbre de ponerle la tilde sólo a Currículum. La correcta pronunciación latina que se conoce sería, como se ha dicho antes, "uítae" (primera declinación, como rosa, rosae, pronunciándose "rósae").

Espero haber ayudado a resolver este pequeño conflicto de pronunciaciones y formas de escribirlo. Si sirve de argumento de autoridad, sacaba 9 de media en latín y 8 de media en griego sin estudiar más que un repaso a las declinaciones 5 minutos antes del examen.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sólo son correctas *currículo* y *curriculum uitae* (o *vitae* si no se tienen conocimientos de lenguas clásicas), ya que en latín no hay tildes.


----------



## Javier Garzón

La Ortografía del 2010 opta por considerar que currículum con tilde,  es una palabra adaptada, mientras que curriculum vitae es una locución latina (en cursiva y sin tilde). Por ejemplo: Su curriculum vitae y en plural currículums. Sin embargo,  ésta voz española fue modificada en 1970 y se ignora todavía que significa carta, es decir curriculo y que en plural es currículos, estos terminos son un poderoso instrumento lexical válido que hace innecesario el termino curriculum vitae. 
Así que puedes decir en singular currículo o en plural currículos


----------



## jsvillar

Mis padres pronunciarían 'vite', por que el latín que aprendieron era eclesiástico.
Yo pronunciaría 'vitae', porque estudié latín 'cicerónico' (pronunciado kikerónico).
Ahora creo que han vuelto a la pronunciación eclesiástica, dado que no es una lengua muerta, tiene sentido pronunciarla como los únicos que siguen hablándola oficialmente.


----------

